# school of hard knocks



## blondlebanese (Feb 1, 2016)

on 1-30-16 plant #7 hermied 28 days into flower cycle.  r.i.p.  on 1-26-16 I took her out of the light into the dark back yard to wash off spider mites.  it was out of the light 10 min. max.  four days latter.....balls everywhere.  my question is is it good for anything?  I have removed it from the room.  she was a white berry, monster crop.  she will be missed.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 1, 2016)

good for messing up and seeding the rest of your plants if you have any.
a few nans i can live with.. if it's balls everywhere. it's not worth it.
if it were closer, maybe manual castration.. but likely aint gonna be worth it, if it's as bad as it sounds.

strange situation though.
what genetics?
and what'd ya spray it with?
you're sure it was fine prior, and had nothing else happen too?

could toss it outside, see what happens.   don't have high hopes though.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 1, 2016)

If you place it below a pile of leaves and other yard debris in a corner of the yard, and leave it there for a year, it will be good for fertilizing the flower beds 

Taking the plant from the light to dark should not cause herming. Its when you interrupt the dark period that it causes a problem. That one must have had some weak genetics in it.


----------



## blondlebanese (Feb 1, 2016)

why doesn't the light of a full moon interfear with the night cycle?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Feb 2, 2016)

blondlebanese said:


> why doesn't the light of a full moon interfear with the night cycle?


 

 he means for indoor plant grows  an outdoor plant would be naturally use to the light of moon and stars they barely throw off light that would mess up a plant in the same way


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 2, 2016)

blondlebanese said:


> why doesn't the light of a full moon interfear with the night cycle?



the moon is like 1/100 th of a the power of a light in your grow room.

what was the seeds you used?
breeder
genetics?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeah, what stank said.  plus, the plants get used to certain types of lighting. If you have an indoor grow and you place a small light in the room that isn't throwing usable light onto the plants in a direct way, like a couple pinholes in your tent, if the plants see this light from the first dark period until harvest, then it will have little effect on them because they will have got used to the level of light and dark that they see every day.
Its when the light is a little more focused AND when that light interrupts the total darkness that the plant has gotten used to having, that it becomes a problem.

However, genetics plays a significant part in that because of the latent tendency of MJ to herm. We have to remember that MJ is a plant whose whole goal in life is to procreate and produce offspring. Good breeding has greatly suppressed that trait to herm when needed, and has increased the "stability" of the genes, but there's still the chance for it to emerge. The weaker the genetics, the better the chance.


----------



## blondlebanese (Feb 3, 2016)

thanks puppy.  you da man fo shur.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2016)

blondlebanese said:


> why doesn't the light of a full moon interfear with the night cycle?


 
The moon does not have its own "light".  What we see if the light of the sun reflecting off the moon and it is a quarter of a million miles away.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Feb 5, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> The moon does not have its own "light".  What we see if the light of the sun reflecting off the moon and it is a quarter of a million miles away.



Actually, in photographic terms, the moon is a daylight exposure in that you would set an exposure as for daylight subjects when trying to photograph it. 
But it's not large enough to bounce a lot of sunlight back to earth, so the plants don't react to it.


----------

